# Tapatalk



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello all,

I notice a few of you use Tapatalk app, now I have just forked out a hefty £1.99 for Tapatalk on my iThingy and when I try to log in to the forum via the app it says my "Username is incorrect".

Am I missing something when using this app?

Any pointers would be great thanks 

Jam


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I got mine got for £1:79  lol


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I got mine got for £1:79  lol


Do'h! :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

When using it for the first time you just 'login' using your normal forum user name & password, then it saves it.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I can't even find this taptalk on my app store what is it known as, other than taptalk? And how does it differ from viewing the forum normally from the iPhone as I have the forum saved and brig it as I would on my lap top

Cheers steve
Sent fromt I phone, not using taptalk


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

You need to search tapAtalk I had this trouble and now I'm on the iPad!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Thanks I have it now, not sure how I like it yet though, although the pic bit appears to be good, if it works










A test to see how it works, this bit I like.

Cheers for the help

Sent from Steve's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Teething probs, :lol: did not mean to put the second one up. good job it was a decent one :lol:


----------

